# 5 panel testing?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

If shes already registered and has impressive in her bloodlines she would've had to be tested before they registered her unless she's an older mare. Are you sure it doesn't say anything on her papers?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

5 panel is nice to have especially if breeding Is she AQHA? Post pedigree can Maybe look up some Hypp status:wink:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah unless your breeding I wouldn't worry about the 5 panel. If you post her pedigree we can probably tell you if there is a chance of HYPP most impressive bred breeding horses have a listed HYPP status
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, she is actually registered APHA and I don't believe they require the HYPP testing nor do they put it on the record... I could be wrong but that was the impression I was left with. I "may" think about breeding her in the future but she needs more training first and I wont even consider it unless she is for sure n/n

here is her pedigree.. http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jags+magic+roubar the impressive comes from the dams side he is a few generations back


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

so I guess if someone could do an AQHA look up and see what the mare "Lacys special magic" HYPP status is that might help. I am not an AQHA member so cant look at that info


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope someone can check AQHA since we know for sure Featured was N/H.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I hope someone can check AQHA since we know for sure Featured was N/H.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly! I would hope the three horses bred after "Featured" were n/n but it seems like people are just not smart enough to not breed HYPP positive horses :/


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Excuse this post, nevermind.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

anyone? I would really appreciate the help


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You can call AQHA and they will give you the HYPP status on those that are registered with them. You need the registration #'s but those should be listed on your papers. They will give you this info even if you are not a member.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> You can call AQHA and they will give you the HYPP status on those that are registered with them. You need the registration #'s but those should be listed on your papers. They will give you this info even if you are not a member.


 really? I will have to go grab her papers and check that. thanks!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I called AQHA and it turnes out none of the horses in this line have been tested since "Featured" so it looks like my next call will be the vets office


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

All you need to do is pull some tail hair. Horse Testing - Equine Genetic Testing

The HYPP test is $30 and the panel is $95. I got my results in less than a week.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> All you need to do is pull some tail hair. Horse Testing - Equine Genetic Testing
> 
> The HYPP test is $30 and the panel is $95. I got my results in less than a week.


Ok thanks. So if I read that right I just pull the hairs put it im a zip lock bag and mail it with a check and submission form? Did you use a average envelope or one of those tanish colored ones? Do they mail you the results?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bjb said:


> Ok thanks. So if I read that right I just pull the hairs put it im a zip lock bag and mail it with a check and submission form? Did you use a average envelope or one of those tanish colored ones? Do they mail you the results?


Just print out the submission form and make sure you give them your e-mail. Then put the hairs in a ziploc baggie and send them in. You can either give them a check, credit card or pay by Paypal if you want. They will send you an e-mail with the results and mail you a form as well. I usually us a larger manila envelope because I'm usually doing several horses at a time. If it's only one, I'd just send it in a letter envelope.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

alrighty! thanks so much. I will be sending that in ASAP. I already have it printed and filled out now all I need to do is go visit my mare and borrow some hair. I really hope I have a good result :/ super nervous


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bjb said:


> alrighty! thanks so much. I will be sending that in ASAP. I already have it printed and filled out now all I need to do is go visit my mare and borrow some hair. I really hope I have a good result :/ super nervous


Check out his pedigree for making you nervous: 
Bodacious Okie Gunner Paint

We also thought his dam was OLWS, and his sire IS OLWS & N/H both, so I was sweating for 2 reasons. We dodged BOTH bullets. He's not OLWS and he's N/N for HYPP.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Check out his pedigree for making you nervous:
> Bodacious Okie Gunner Paint
> 
> We also thought his dam was OLWS, and his sire IS OLWS & N/H both, so I was sweating for 2 reasons. We dodged BOTH bullets. He's not OLWS and he's N/N for HYPP.


WOW! my mare is also an Overo so I would have to be super careful of who I ever bred her to, "IF" I ever breed her


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bjb said:


> WOW! my mare is also an Overo so I would have to be super careful of who I ever bred her to, "IF" I ever breed her


Funny thing is, Boo looks overo but turns out, she's not. OLWS N/N, I was shocked because her previous owner had told me she had lost a foal to OLWS, but that's obviously impossible.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Funny thing is, Boo looks overo but turns out, she's not. OLWS N/N, I was shocked because her previous owner had told me she had lost a foal to OLWS, but that's obviously impossible.


hmmm that's interesting! I am sure my girl is an overo her sire is and she has overo markings belly spots and such


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bjb said:


> hmmm that's interesting! I am sure my girl is an overo her sire is and she has overo markings belly spots and such


You can't see them in these pics, but she has belly spots, spots under her chin in addition to all the face white, high socks etc. She is N/N for frame & tobiano. When I get around to it, I'm going to have them test for splash and the sabinos that they can test for. I never thought to do it then, I was just looking for confirmation that she was OLWS. The good thing is, they keep the samples on file and can run more tests for you at any time.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

seriously? so then what exactly is her coloring? I may have to check mine for that as well. she is not a loud Overo but I do know she has Sabino so perhaps she isn't OLWS afterall


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bjb said:


> seriously? so then what exactly is her coloring? I may have to check mine for that as well. she is not a loud Overo but I do know she has Sabino so perhaps she isn't OLWS afterall


LOL! SERIOUSLY? Is exactly what I said when I read the results. As you can see, I tested her for everything but Sabino & Splash. I didn't think I needed to then or I'd have just done that panel too.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Let us know how this turns out. HYPP is scary...


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok I sent everything in the mail today so please cross your fingers for me! I am hoping for a n/n result! if not I will be selling her (with the information known to the buyer) I just couldn't handle knowing at any point she "could possibly" have an episode. I know many people who would take that chance but it would break my heart to watch.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's too bad that the Paints & Pintos don't make the Impressive relatives test and disclose for HYPP. It sure would make life a lot easier and breedings a lot less risky. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Since she's only got the 1 line back to Impressive, you have a decent chance of her being clear. I hope you'll come back and let us know what you find out.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I completely agree with you there! I would never breed a horse unless I went all the way through its bloodlines to see if impressive was present or not and if so, not after having testing done. 

I will absolutely keep you guys posted on what I find out. I mean she is 3 and we haven't seen any episodes but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.. Keeping hopeful though!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed the everything comes back NN. I have an Impressive mare who is 12, and she had 4 babies before I got her, and no one ever tested her. Luckily for the owners of the babies, I had her tested and she came back NN for all 5 genetic diseases, but what if she hadn't? All my horses prior to breeding will be tested, since I will not pass any of the 5 on.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Falcor74 said:


> Fingers crossed the everything comes back NN. I have an Impressive mare who is 12, and she had 4 babies before I got her, and no one ever tested her. Luckily for the owners of the babies, I had her tested and she came back NN for all 5 genetic diseases, but what if she hadn't? All my horses prior to breeding will be tested, since I will not pass any of the 5 on.


exactly! and if more people would do things this way we would have a lot less issues. I don't understand the "don't care" mentality


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Not so sure it is the don't care, as much as the out to make money mentality. I hope everything is ok, and I would say don't sweat it until you know, but you will, so... just keep your chin up!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Falcor74 said:


> Not so sure it is the don't care, as much as the out to make money mentality. I hope everything is ok, and I would say don't sweat it until you know, but you will, so... just keep your chin up!


I would not nesscessarily say that either. There are a lot that are very truly misinformed in regards to the different diseases.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I would not nesscessarily say that either. There are a lot that are very truly misinformed in regards to the different diseases.


 I do understand that but I also know many people who bred anything no matter what they know because they just want to sell the foal. They pay no care to possible health issues because of poor breeding. I understand there are those who simply don't know but there are many who do know and do it anyway. that's what I ment by the "don't care" mentality. I know people who will knowingly breed HYPP N/H horses because the horse is pretty and places in shows


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bjb said:


> that's what I ment by the "don't care" mentality. I know people who will knowingly breed HYPP N/H horses because the horse is pretty and places in shows


 
As long as the futurities are rewarding the "beefcake" build, you're going to see people breeding FOR an N/H horse. Since a good portion of those horses have only mild symptoms, if any at all, then they don't think it's a big deal and wins $$$$ in the futurities and increases the price of the animals at sale. 

This: 
APHA Stallion Intent and Melinda Minnis Earn $100,000 Windfall

Perpetuates that type of breeding. I have no idea if this stallion is N/N or N/H, just using him as an example of what's winning today.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

yep that's exactly my point


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bjb said:


> yep that's exactly my point


And unfortunately, THAT isn't going to change. If it isn't the big build HYPP gives, then it'll be something else that we don't agree with, that will become the rage and drive the market.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

very true!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I just read this thread, and glad to see you're testing OP! I have never understood why, when it is so inexpensive to test, people don't do it. Even further to that, those that do and knowingly breed their horses with these characteristics. In my mind, that is not fair to the resulting horse. Even if the symptoms are manageable, I don't like the idea of knowingly breeding a horse that is stuck with this its entire life.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for reading my post Glynnis. That's how I feel as well. I could never breed "knowingly" not that breeding was ever really a plan with this mare, maybe in the future but I have to wait and see how she turns out after training and such. I can kinda understand that some people don't know about certain genetic issues but then again if they haven't done their research why are they breeding in the first place. Its such a cheap test so there is no excuse for people to not test horses that have the possibility in their bloodlines.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just FYI... there are many "big build" Impressive line N/N horses. Our mares, Mandy and daughter Lady are both very nice halter body horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Just FYI... there are many "big build" Impressive line N/N horses. Our mares, Mandy and daughter Lady are both very nice halter body horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes that is true, but im not really sure this was the point being made here

We were referring to people knowingly breeding N/H and H/H horses not N/N horses


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

YAY!! So I just received her test results through email and she has tested N/N. I am so thrilled and im so happy with how fast they got it done.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I just wanted to share a picture of her with you  I find her so beautiful. I am going to have to take her some carrots to celebrate her good news


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! I kinda had the feeling she would be N/N. Now that I see a picture of her, I'd have staked the farm on it. She's large but no where near as big as I'd expect an N/H halter horse (we call 'em Halter Pig (hah-tuh peeg) around here) to be.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! I kinda had the feeling she would be N/N. Now that I see a picture of her, I'd have staked the farm on it. She's large but no where near as big as I'd expect an N/H halter horse (we call 'em Halter Pig (hah-tuh peeg) around here) to be.


 haha thanks! maybe the picture doesn't show her size too well, but people have actually thought she was half draft. Her legs are massive. I call her "monster" :lol: She is only about 14.3 hands but she gives off such a larger presence. Either way I am super happy we get to keep her


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's not just height, and their bones don't seem any heavier to me than a regular horse. It's the definition of the muscle and the sheer amount of muscle. They seem to be born really well developed and even without anymore exercise than they get at pasture, maintain a LOT of bulk and definition.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It's not just height, and their bones don't seem any heavier to me than a regular horse. It's the definition of the muscle and the sheer amount of muscle. They seem to be born really well developed and even without anymore exercise than they get at pasture, maintain a LOT of bulk and definition.


yeah I get what your saying. I think there must be some variation between each impressive horse though. My horse is very muscular and she is thick boned (not that most impressive horses are thick boned but she is.) I only brought up her height because she tends to make other horses her same height look much smaller than her. Even horses who are fully mature and developed. this mare is only 3 years old, iv never met another 3 year old that is built like she is. When I tell people how old she is their first reaction is :shock:! however I have also seen impressive bred horses that were as skinny as a thoroughbred and tested N/H or H/H so muscle mass is not always enough proof


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I will say though "most" (not all) impressive horses I have seen were thick with legs that didn't seem thick enough to match the bodies. My mare is very evenly proportionate....... I don't like the marshmallow body with tooth pick legs look at all :?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL!! Me neither! 





































This is my little guy who's linebred Impressive. He's BIG, height wise and bulk wise. This pics were taken at about 4 months old. We took his dam from that yard right after the pics and weaned him, so he was still on her that day. He's N/N, can you imagine if he was N/H how big he'd be?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't go by there HYPP status:-( to equal big bulk horse!I have seen many N/N horses just as bulky as their N/H counterparts. Have had personally N/H horses & my N/N horses were just as big . My one Halter mare was mistaken several times for being Impressive bred & is not:lol:. Friend just posted pics of 2 of her Huge mares the other day & The bigger of the 2 was the N/N.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

You do know there are confirmed HYPP carriers that have zero impressive breeding right? We fondly call those halter horses diaper butt's their rears look like a chubby baby butt.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Please show your sources for non-Impressive HYPP horses.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing the studies that showed that. Has it been verified by dna? Before dna testing became the norm, I'm sure were more parentage mistakes, could it be attributed to that? 
You would think studies that proved HYPP wasn't restricted to Impressive bred horses would have been huge news.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> You do know there are confirmed HYPP carriers that have zero impressive breeding right? We fondly call those halter horses diaper butt's their rears look like a chubby baby butt.


Horse with heavy muscle with diaper butts are not necessarily HYPP positive. Diaper butts are pretty popular at the moment with showing. HYPP came from the stud Impressive.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Look up Knights Passions on allbreed you'll see no Impressive however I know of someone who is very big into the halter world. She was bought by a breeder because of her build and and winnings in the halter world to be bred to a N/H stallion in order to not worry about the Hypp status well the resulting foal as H/H so they tested Knights Passions and guess what she was N/H for HYPP some are actually thinking it was more of a Three Bars thing or a TB thing not to mention that there were rumors of Glamour Bars had attacks.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Horse with heavy muscle with diaper butts are not necessarily HYPP positive. Diaper butts are pretty popular at the moment with showing. HYPP came from the stud Impressive.


 I know this, but this is what we call all halter horses.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

probably goes to Cloudy Knight in pedigree a Non impressive bred but HYPP positive.That info has been around a while & theory of mis-registering/paper swapping done in that & horse is actually impressive bred.:-(


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I haven't seen any articles desscribing HYPP in non Impressive horse, but I have seen a couple articles documenting non Impressive horses with HYPP like symptoms that were tested N/N but had similar potassium level problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Just wanted to comment on the whole breeding ethics thing. I think many people really just don't know about the diseases, then you add on to that the whole, I have a mare, I have a stallion, lets breed! -mentality And poof, diseased horses everywhere. Now as for the people who are large into the breeding world, know of these diseases and breed anyways... grr!

Personally, I don't know much on genetic diseases in horses (and I work in a genetics lab), but then again, I don't breed, and I don't do stock type horses, I've heard of HYPP but never really looked into it (but as soon as I post this, I'm googling it, sounds interesting). So I could see how someone may have seen HYPP N/H on a horse they purchased and just not look into what those letters mean.

Congrats on the N/N OP!


----------

